# Lounge > Fashion and Luxury >  Blundstone and other Elastic Ankle Boots - MEGA THREAD

## ExtraSlow

You animals clearly need this MEGA THREAD. 

@msommers
, 
@suntan
, 
@vengie
, 
@cycosis
, and anyone else.

I really enjoy the Rose Anvil video about the Redback vs Blundstone. Thats fun.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Doesn't even post a link......

----------


## max_boost

Are you wearing blundstone tonight for foodie meets

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not. I don't have a pair currently.

----------


## kJUMP

I picked up these Blundstones from Browns a couple weeks ago: https://www.blundstone.ca/products/b...n-rustic-black 

I've been eyeing them for a while now, I think they're really useful during our messy shoulder seasons and the recurrent winter thaw/freeze cycles. Easy to get on and clean with decent comfort and grip, but I don't think they're a replacement for winter boots. 

My question to the hive is that do you use both the provided insoles? The length of the boot is fine, but it just seems a bit loose on the top.

----------


## vengie

Blundstone gang checking in.

----------


## mr2mike

Let me know when Bluntstoned becomes a weed shop.

----------


## suntan

Did not realize we had so many lesbians on beyond.

----------


## vengie

> Did not realize we had so many lesbians on beyond.



 :Pooosie:

----------


## mr2mike

> Did not realize we had so many lesbians on beyond.



Beyond Carpet Mega munch thrrad? Or is this it?

Edit: The steel toed versions, a few people I know have gotten work to expense them.

----------


## taemo

> Did not realize we had so many lesbians on beyond.



rate my attire for tonight
» Click image for larger version

----------


## JRSC00LUDE



----------


## max_boost

> rate my attire for tonight
> » Click image for larger version



Hot. Yes I would.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Hot. Yes I would.



She and I are dressed near identical today. Just sayin'.

----------


## killramos

> Did not realize we had so many lesbians on beyond.



Lesbians wear way more hardcore boots than these…

----------


## suntan

> rate my attire for tonight
> » Click image for larger version



I am buying you drinks tonight.

----------


## littledan

> Blundstone gang checking in.



Nice BJORN BORG socks u fuk

----------


## birdman86

Blundstones checking in! They're all I wear on the farm, this pairs going on I think three years daily use/zero maintenance and just blew out its first hole (right foot baby toe).

» Click image for larger version

----------


## T-Dubbs

All my wife's friends love them too.... I think ill stick to my Sorel's

----------


## msommers

The only thing I need more of from this thread is sock porn from 
@vengie

----------


## ExtraSlow

As long as he doesn't show his ankles.

----------


## vengie

Noted

----------


## schocker

Blunnies are best boots. I have the winter and also the steel toes. Very comfy and no fiddling with laces, just wish the steel toes were water proof as I am a kultz in the field.

----------


## 2002civic

Peasants. R. M. Williams or bust.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Peasants. R. M. Williams or bust.



Good boots, high quality materials for sure. 
https://youtu.be/mLXflRQWhf4

----------


## Pacman

another brand to look at are the Canada West Moorby or the Romeo boots. Made in Canada, goodyear welted construction. Quality is comparable to Red Wings for less money. The Romoeo line are the blundstone style without laces. 

A quote from the nerds on the goodyear welt forum:

_The Canada West is far, far higher quality. Vibram sole with a goodyear welt, superior quality leather (blundstones is cheap bonded crap), hand made in Canada as opposed to China or Vietnam. Their EEE (the only size) isn't wide at all. It's the same width as a normal shoe. Anyone who says that they're super wide has definitely never tried them. You need to go a full size down, not for width reasons but for length. I wear a 8 usually, I have a 7EEE of the Canada West and it's perfect.

Canada West boots are way underpriced. Other Canadian boot makers like Dayton doing a similar style with similar quality materials charge $600. Canada West has no brand, no marketing, and that's why they're so damn cheap. The Canada West boots are at least twice as good as the Blundstones._

https://www.canadawestboots.com/romeo

I don't own any of the Romeo but I do have 3 pairs of the Moorby line , which have the laces and have been very happy with them.

----------


## Brent.ff

I like my blundstones but they also kill my instep when driving. Barely make it to Okotoks and back without foot going asleep

----------


## msommers

@Pacman
 nice suggestion!

----------


## hampstor

Should come as of no surprise being in Victoria... but I can be found rocking my blunys during the colder days. It's the left coast cowboy boot as far as I'm concerned. On the warmer days, it's all about the Vessi!

----------


## flipstah

> Peasants. R. M. Williams or bust.



Real talk

----------


## suntan

89coupe gives slight nod.

----------


## birdman86

> My question to the hive is that do you use both the provided insoles? The length of the boot is fine, but it just seems a bit loose on the top.



I was under the impression the second set of insoles in the box is to be stacked for exactly this. But idk, I have fucked up feet so use fancy insoles in mine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Should come as of no surprise being in Victoria... but I can be found rocking my blunys during the colder days. It's the left coast cowboy boot as far as I'm concerned. On the warmer days, it's all about the Vessi!



West coast life is Viberg life. But I don't know if they make slip-ons.

----------


## msommers

Yeah they have a few types

----------


## brucebanner

> another brand to look at are the Canada West Moorby or the Romeo boots. Made in Canada, goodyear welted construction. Quality is comparable to Red Wings for less money. The Romoeo line are the blundstone style without laces. 
> 
> A quote from the nerds on the goodyear welt forum:
> 
> _The Canada West is far, far higher quality. Vibram sole with a goodyear welt, superior quality leather (blundstones is cheap bonded crap), hand made in Canada as opposed to China or Vietnam. Their EEE (the only size) isn't wide at all. It's the same width as a normal shoe. Anyone who says that they're super wide has definitely never tried them. You need to go a full size down, not for width reasons but for length. I wear a 8 usually, I have a 7EEE of the Canada West and it's perfect.
> 
> Canada West boots are way underpriced. Other Canadian boot makers like Dayton doing a similar style with similar quality materials charge $600. Canada West has no brand, no marketing, and that's why they're so damn cheap. The Canada West boots are at least twice as good as the Blundstones._
> 
> https://www.canadawestboots.com/romeo
> ...



Who wears baby boots?

----------


## killramos

The Azns

----------


## brucebanner

That's racist.

----------


## killramos

Probably

----------


## suntan

Size 11s here, you small footed wimps.

----------


## Pacman

> Size 11s here, you small footed wimps.



I was an 11 when I was swimming around in my dad's nutsack. I now have to squeeze into a 13 and wear thin socks.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thread should be renamed the “Beyond Metrosexual Club”

----------


## Xtrema

> Thread should be renamed the “Beyond Metrosexual Club”



https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...dead-1.1862081

It's all about spornosexual now.

----------


## Swank

^I do not want to see your search history.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...dead-1.1862081
> 
> It's all about spornosexual now.



Here I was thinking I was being PC. Just can’t keep up anymore haha

----------


## KLCC

nothing beats mexican slaves / USA made thursday boots.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Do you need to be cut or uncut to wear these?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Do you need to be cut or uncut to wear these?



I do not want to see your search history.

----------


## schurchill39

> https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...dead-1.1862081
> 
> It's all about spornosexual now.



TL;DR David Beckam is pretty

----------


## Buster

> another brand to look at are the Canada West Moorby or the Romeo boots. Made in Canada, goodyear welted construction. Quality is comparable to Red Wings for less money. The Romoeo line are the blundstone style without laces. 
> 
> A quote from the nerds on the goodyear welt forum:
> 
> _The Canada West is far, far higher quality. Vibram sole with a goodyear welt, superior quality leather (blundstones is cheap bonded crap), hand made in Canada as opposed to China or Vietnam. Their EEE (the only size) isn't wide at all. It's the same width as a normal shoe. Anyone who says that they're super wide has definitely never tried them. You need to go a full size down, not for width reasons but for length. I wear a 8 usually, I have a 7EEE of the Canada West and it's perfect.
> 
> Canada West boots are way underpriced. Other Canadian boot makers like Dayton doing a similar style with similar quality materials charge $600. Canada West has no brand, no marketing, and that's why they're so damn cheap. The Canada West boots are at least twice as good as the Blundstones._
> 
> https://www.canadawestboots.com/romeo
> ...



I'm going to look into these.

Not the elastic ones, because those seem to be more popular than white New Balance runners.

Some of the heritage styles are nice. They sell them at fucking Gravity Pope too. wtflol

----------


## suntan

Ooooo thanks for the tip, gonna try them out.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Saw this artist at YVR. Thought of you guys

----------


## vengie

Damn, great shot of my legs.

Thank you sir.

----------


## Buster

do you guys think they look better with pants?

----------


## riander5

A shot so nice he had to post it twice

----------


## bjstare

I assume that gender-androgynous, hairy-legged person was wearing nothing but a fanny pack. Nice.

----------


## TomcoPDR

He had Steve Irwin’s on

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is that brown streak on zhïs calf where he wiped his own ass with his leg to save paper?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd fuck that.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'd fuck that.



We know

----------


## mr2mike

> Saw this artist at YVR. Thought of you guys



Great mirror selfie. Tough angle, but you got it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Great mirror selfie. Tough angle, but you got it.



Never leave home without my 6’ selfie stick

----------


## vengie



----------


## ExtraSlow

Had to have Softmoc ship my $160 redbacks to the store, but they came in this weekend. Look good enough for my office I'd say.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have some Softmoc slippers and they are simply amazing!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Nice job maximizing use of an old sweater

----------


## Buster



----------


## ExtraSlow

I love the "Rose Anvil" channel, watch it regularly, but even that dude admits they aren't really comparable to Blundstone in terms of purpose and market. I don't think anyone should cross-shop these two boots.

----------


## DonJuan

Got a pair of Blundstones for Christmas. Black, square toe, very comfortable. I am now one of you people.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> 



How short does one need to be to wear a boot with a 2" heel?

----------


## Buster

> How short does one need to be to wear a boot with a 2" heel?



Those are their work boot soles. You can get them without lugged soles.

----------


## vengie

> Got a pair of Blundstones for Christmas. Black, square toe, very comfortable. I am now one of you people.



Approved

----------


## nismodrifter

Can't unsee these fing boots now. They are everywhere. Ugh.

----------


## Buster

> Can't unsee these fing boots now. They are everywhere. Ugh.



they are the white van of footwear.

----------


## Buster

These make me jizz a full load.

https://viberg.ca/products/service-b...hiskey-regency

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> These make me jizz a full load.
> 
> https://viberg.ca/products/service-b...hiskey-regency



I brought up Viberg like 8 weeks ago, you big dumb homo!!

----------


## Buster

> you big dumb homo!!



flattery will get you no where.

----------


## vengie

> Can't unsee these fing boots now. They are everywhere. Blundstone.



Fixed

----------


## gmc72

> These make me jizz a full load.
> 
> https://viberg.ca/products/service-b...hiskey-regency



Holy Fuck!! $1000 for boots? I'm out.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Went to Alberta Boot’s new store today. What a place - out of stock of the one I was looking for but that’s my next boot

----------


## Buster

> Holy Fuck!! $1000 for boots? I'm out.



may I refer you to Rule #1?

----------

